
Ask HN: Where are you moving to? (US only) - RestlessMind
Assuming you want to take advantage of the generous remote-work policies and escape the high costs of Silicon Valley &#x2F; Seattle &#x2F; NYC, where are you moving (or planning to move to? And what factors make that destination attractive to you?<p>Asking for a friend ;)
======
verdverm
Away from cities and governors who don't know basic science and stats. Know
any states with competent leadership?

I do not recommend Colorado, some of the worst air pollution in the country,
much to my surprise. Rent is getting out of hand too

Thinking about New England, or at least north enough for Starlink!

~~~
leejoramo
Or look at Western Colorado. I live in Grand Junction and enjoy a walkable
downtown, easy access to a wide variety of outdoors, mid-sized university, and
many of the amenities of a small city.

And besides the current nearby wildfires, air pollution is not the issue it is
on the Denver side of the Rocky Mountains

~~~
verdverm
I need to be around plentiful water and trees

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Well, go further east than Grand Junction, but not east of the divide. Granby,
maybe. Or just east of the divide - Leadville, say.

I'm not sure that there's much of a tech scene in any of those places, though.
Grand Junction may not have much, but everywhere else between there and Denver
probably has _nothing_.

~~~
verdverm
Colorado is not the state for me for many reasons. Not sure why everyone keeps
suggesting places here that could never fit the requirements...

Some of the worst air in the country

------
throw_this_one
My lease is up in NYC in 2 weeks. Gonna move back home with my parents and
save a ton. If I can, I want to go to one of
Spain/Mexico/Argentina/Croatia/Uk/Ireland in the fall and work remote.

~~~
sdiw
May I suggest you to take a look at BARBADOS REMOTE VISA[1]. $2000/year.

[1][https://www.barbadoswelcomestamp.bb/](https://www.barbadoswelcomestamp.bb/)

------
quotz
Puerto Rico. Zero taxes. Highest Miss Universe to Population ratio. Amazing
beaches and weather.

~~~
sloaken
I like the way you think!

My assumption is the weather is similar to Florida. Hot and muggy in the
summer. Wonderful in the winter.

------
subpixel
My small family fled NYC and have landed in a part of coastal New England that
was last trendy with your parents and/or grandparents, especially if your
ancestors came over on the Mayflower.

Not as wildly affordable as other options but a solid mix of access to nature,
good schools, and educated, sometimes eccentric retirees who hold the city
government to a high standard.

------
s1t5
People who are moving out of big cities - how long do you expect to stay with
the same company and remote?

------
non-entity
I'm not currently in a high cost city, nor am I planning on moving soon, but
if the right conditions presented themselves I'd consider spending a few years
in Alaska. I'm absolutely sick of hot climate, so the polar opposite would at
least be interesting. It also looks absolutely beautiful and could provide an
idyllic sort of solitude. Not sure if I would want to live there long term
though.

------
pontifier
I moved to Pine Bluff AR a few months ago. Not going to lie, it's been quite
an adventure, but the real estate was a deal I couldn't pass up.

------
lostmsu
Staying in Seattle with my giant ass mortgage. But we are already far from
downtowns.

Might consider renting a room out again though.

------
giantg2
No current plans to move. I would love to move to a rural area in middle
Appalachia and buy land.

------
7ArcticSealz
Currently in Chicago, heading out of Illinois, somewhere in Midwest likely.

------
sharksauce
Left New England for Texas. Good luck with your search.

